# What is the best way to meet new people?



## Jordan.1985 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm traveling alone to Australia next year and wondered if there's anyone who wants to meet up in Sidney or Melbourne or Gold Coast, somewhere like that ? Cheers Jordan.


----------



## Jordan.1985 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply that would be amazing as I can see your from Australia and I'm sure you could show me what Australia has to offer ?


----------



## Ra77 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello Jordan,

I reckon the best way to meet new poeple is via a meetup site, you have tons of events all over Australia and for every hobby imaginable. Just have a quick look through the website and I garantee you'll find something that is fit for you.


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

agree ... Meetup is a perfect way to meet likeminded people. You'd be surprised to find how there is a group for the most obscure hobby or interest LOL. Not sure if you want to catch up with expats from your home country, but there is generally quite a few of those groups in each major Aussie city.


----------



## mohsin (Mar 29, 2016)

best of luck JORDAN


----------

